# best wood for outdoor furniture?



## FredIV

Hey all, 
My neighbor asked me to make her a buffet table/cabinet that will be used exclusively for outdoors. The location of this cabinet will be under a porch in the backyard, completely shaded by trees and the porch roof. The flooring is pavers and the unit will sit up against the back of the garage.

Now, I live about 5 miles from the ocean so we experience damp, hot, humid summers and cold winters. Basically, nothing lasts forever on long island.

My question is, what would be the best wood to use for this project considering our natural elements? I've considered using cedar as this is probably the least expensive. My other consideration is cypress, which is a little bit more expensive than cedar. Teak was another thought but that seems very expensive. Personally, I'm leaning towards cedar but thought I would get some expert advice.

The dimensions will be 6' long x 22" deep x 32" high with an upper shelf built on top of the cabinet top. It's not a small piece so I'm assuming that stabillity of the wood needs to be addressed as well.

Thanks so much!
Fred


----------



## BTimmons

It sounds like you've already got it narrowed down pretty well. I was looking at making some outdoor furniture a while back, and like you, I discovered that teak is obscenely expensive. Cedar would definitely be my choice. If humidity is a concern, perhaps an outdoor marine varnish would be in order. The kind used on boats should do pretty well for just furniture.


----------



## davidmicraig

Another option you might consider is White Oak. It can handle the outside elements fairly well and has a nice look to it. It is a bit more expensive than Cedar but much less expensive than Teak.


----------



## KenBry

Redwood if it's near you.


----------



## AandCstyle

I second the white oak suggestion. It makes beautiful furniture, ala Stickley (although I might be prejudiced in that regard ) and it is used to make Adirondack chairs so you know it is rot resistant.


----------



## canadianchips

I would stick with cedar.


----------



## Loren

Cedar would be good. I'd use spar varnish on it.


----------



## reggiek

There are several hard woods that can be used in this situation. The biggest damage to outdoor funiture comes from UV rays. Once these rays remove your protective finish….the other elements - heat/cold, damp/dry….will finish the work that the UV started.

That said, I have used walnut, maple, mahogany….etc..etc…for outside items with the caveat that I refresh the finish every 6 months to a year. I use a good penetrating oil finish as this is easier to apply and does not require re-sanding to apply (you can apply spar varnish over an old coat of spar…but the level of the finish will be unequal - this is because most UV tolerant finishes are made to flake away with contiuous UV exposure…this is so that the entire finish does not curl and peal away as non formulated interior finishes would). It is usually a very good idea to sand old coats of spar before applying a new coat.

My favorite outdoor funiture woods though are Redwood (1) - great stuff but can be expensive depending on the distance you are from California and Oregon. White Oak and Cedar (2) tied - both are awesome woods and both have their pros and cons. Mahogany (3) great outside wood - alot of wood boats are made from this and with new plantation woods - it is getting a bit cheaper to use. There are many more…but listing them would make this way to lengthy. Typically though, most hardwoods will work outdoors if you are diligent about keeping them oiled or finished…


----------



## treerecycler

White oak and cedar are good woods for this. For a finish I used a three part finish on my Potting Bench. It is made up of equal parts of tung oil, turpentine, and polyurethane. Keep it thin and let it soak in before wiping. Use as many coats as you like. It is very easy to touch up later.


----------



## DamnYankee

painted.


----------



## DamnYankee

Honestly, all the woods mentioned above are good, but in the end they all grey/rot/ etc faster when not painted. A really good outdoor finish is to use exterior paint base paint without the tint added. The paint base has all the protective properties except the tint (tint blocks UV), but the other properties of the base paint does a pretty good job. Base paint without tint will dry clear even though it goes on kinda milky.


----------



## FredIV

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. Very insightful.


----------



## patcollins

Ipe, Black Locust, and Douglas fir are pretty good choices too.


----------



## joebloe

I like cypress for outdoor projects.I've been getting rough cut cypress for $1.25 a board foot


----------



## Bobmedic

Ipe or teak but they are expensive. Redwood and cedar are naturally durable woods as well as white oak.


----------



## John1

Meranti


----------



## CharlieM1958

I think a lot of folks don't have much experience with cypress, but it is an excellent outdoor wood. Cypress trees thrive in swamps, after all.

I live in New Orleans where there is lots of heat, rain, and humidity. I've had a cypress swing on my back porch for almost 10 years. I put some Thompson's water seal on it when it was brand new, but I've done zero upkeep on it since then (other than wiping bird mess off with a wet rag now and then) and it is still in perfect condition.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

one of the expencive wood is also the best …thats teak since it have naturel oil thruogh the intire wood 
though it turn grey outside if it isn´t taken care of 
some like the silvergrey look others don´t 
and when you consider how long teak furniture last under very harch wetherconditions 
then you maybee wuold consider it to be cheap…. 
its not for nothing they use teak on boats 
but if you only count on they shuold last about ten years then you can use everything 
though you have to add paint/lack to the cost if you use pine ,fir , etc, etc

Dennis


----------



## patcollins

I've always wanted to try cypress but I can't find it here in Maryland.


----------



## joseph05

hi
The best wood for outdoor furniture will continue to remain strong and sturdy, even after season after season of being beaten by the elements - winds, rain, snow, ice, blistering sun and even the gloom of night.
The big three woods are Western Red Cedar, Northern White Cedar and Teak.
No matter which wood you choose, know that the best wood for outdoor furniture is one that will last for many years to come with little maintenance and no need to put it away for the winter.
funique


----------



## BentheViking

I've used a lot of spanish cedar for windows and doors, probalby work well on outdoor furniture as well.


----------



## EPJartisan

+1 black Locust.. doesn't rot or decay, turns a beautiful silver if left un treated, won't twist or bow with moisture, and is very hard and durable… but heavy.. really heavy.


----------

